# Why is BL so good, as told by the Authors and Dagmire



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope you like this. The sound quality is not great but we tried.....







Staring Graham, Dan, Nick, Darius, Chris, Sarah, Gav and Me

D


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Awwww, and I like the really cool "niche within a niche" mini-factions within an army.

Good video! Some quality answers.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad you liked them, take a look at our youtube site for more interviews....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> Glad you liked them, take a look at our youtube site for more interviews....


*cough* And subscribe... :wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great interviews, really interesting to see these guys and how passionate they are about what they do,it kinda highlights that the people who "work" for GW and the people who "run" GW and make policy are too very different animals on two different pages.


----------

